# Udev boot errors / missing scripts?

## DerRalf

I get the following errors when I am booting up three Gentoo systems on Compaq DL360s with Smart Array RAID controllers (cciss driver):

 *Quote:*   

>  * Populating /dev with existing devices through uevents ...              [ ok ]
> 
>  * Letting udev process events ...
> 
>  udevd-event[1798]: find_free_number: %e is deprecated, will be removed and is
> ...

 

I found the raid-devfs.sh script in an old backup of /etc/udev/scripts, but it is not created when I emerge the latest version of udev (087 on ~x86). Does anyone know, how this script is created? I assume it adds some RAID specific functionality, but the system runs fine without it.

If I do an 'equery belongs raid-devfs.sh', nothing comes up. Removing /etc/udev and reemerging it doesn't help either.

It looks like the udev rules are trying to call this script if the cciss driver is used:

 *Quote:*   

> # compaq smart array
> 
> KERNEL=="cciss*",       PROGRAM="raid-devfs.sh %k", NAME="%c{1}", SYMLINK+="%k"

 

----------

## zxy

same here but only the first error/warning

 *Quote:*   

> devd-event[1798]: find_free_number: %e is deprecated, will be removed and is
> 
> unlikey to work correctly. Don't use it.

 

----------

## zxy

Look here https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-444874.html

----------

## astralbat

Hi,

I had a similar problem with my bluetooth script not being found:

run_program: exec of program '/lib/udev/bluetooth.sh' failed

I found the file 70-bluetooth.rules in/etc/udev/rules.d which was the cause of the error.

In my case this file used to belong to bluez-utils but got taken out and consequently this script never got deleted on unmerge of the old version.

----------

## amadeupname

the missing raid-devfs.sh is a problem with the current stable ebuild. If you use the testing keyword for your arch and install the udev-089 or above that gets fixed. I had to add 

```
sys-fs/udev ~amd64
```

 to my package.keywords file then reemerge udev to fix this on a HP ML350. As far as the e% being depreciated... Yes it is an warning that you have to look at every time you boot your system presently, but that has not been removed and should still be working. I am sure that the wonderful developers will fix it before that becomes an issue.  :Very Happy:  There has already been a bug report files for this: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=127815 however they are listing it as RESOLVED INVALID. Probably because it is a known issue that does not currently break anything. Most things that become depreciated in Linux stay around for quite some time before they get fully removed like the ioctl32 stuff in the kernel was not removed till the lastest version (I know I had to patch it back in to get the Sangoma wanpipe drivers to work).

----------

